# Clean Boating Act of 2008



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I only recently started visiting the boating board here again...so this may be old news to you folks, but I don't see it in any current discussions. If you didn't know about the upcoming EPA situation that could significantly impact recreational boaters financially...follow this link :

http://www.boatus.com/gov/alert_0308.asp


For an easy way to make your voice heard hit this one :


http://www.rallycongress.com/boattest-dotcom/1064

Here is an ongoing discussion on this topic in our Ohio Gamefishing web forum...bass ackwards form P&S...oldest post is at the bottom of the page. Scroll down to see the informational post, comments go up from there.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=88949&page=2


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I talked about this with some friends last year. this is just another way of getting in the fisherman pockets. i agree with alot of the rules and regulations, but some just are not needed. I can see if there was a group or agency which cleaned and filtered the water then it would be understandable but these waters have been naturally filtered since the beginning of time. what happens to the money and who will benefit from it.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree...if we don't nip this in the bud I won't be able to afford putting two fishing boats and a canoe on the water anymore! I hope they don't come after waders anytime soon :--|


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you for or against the proposed bill?

Here's what the link says:

What does S 2766 include?

The "Clean Boating Act of 2008", addresses three major points: 
Recreational vessels (including charter boats) are *exempt* from a new Clean Water Act permit requirement for normal operational discharges. (This eliminates the possibility of citizen lawsuits against boaters or agencies for not complying with a permit system.)

There is a new three year, three part framework to look at normal operational discharges of recreational boats and determine if any management practices should be required. EPA, with the Coast Guard, and other agencies will determine if there are any discharges (other than sewage) for which they need to develop new management practices that are "reasonable and practicable." For any management practice developed, they'll develop performance standards which take into account *different sizes, types, and ages of boats as well as safety and economic impact*. Then the Coast Guard will develop regulations for the discharges. Each of the three steps includes a public comment period.

This bill does *not* rescind any existing environmental restrictions - it will still be illegal to discharge plastics and garbage, oil and fuel, and raw sewage.

Am I missing something?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The other links says this:

Senators Barbara Boxer (D-Calif.) and Bill Nelson (D-Fla.) have just introduced S. 2766, the Clean Boating Act of 2008. S. 2766 would *fully and permanently restore a 35-year permit exemption for recreational boat incidental discharges*, such as weather deck run-off and engine coolant water, and works to protect the health of the nation's waterways by pursuing whether or not reasonable and practicable best management practices need to be put into place for some incidental discharges. 

Without passage of this bill before Sept. 15, 2008, Americas 12 million boat owners will have to pay for EPA Permits. This added cost could spell doom for recreational boating which will cost thousands of jobs and kill an industry and a once joyous sport.

I assume this bill is favored by recreational boaters?


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...if none of the proposed bills are passed into law, the EPA will arbitrarily impose a fee based permit system of some sort that could severely impact the economics of recreational boating. 

However...the 3 year 3 part framework deal sounds kinda cheesy to me. Typical political double speak. "We're going to permanently restore the exemption...and give ourselves 3 years to research things, then impose a fee." What the #%@^ is that?

I guess that's better than the inevitable route of not passing the bill. At least this way there will be some public forums and debate...which may keep things a little more even keeled.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

It's like most things with the debate of environment and natural resources/conservation vs. claims of excessive sportsman-like conduct, hurry and wait, then force a compromise and wait, then the last minute scurry to make it done....and most important BAIT AND WAIT!! :fishing: It ain't done till it's perfectly cooked on the dinner plate.

Senate Bill 2766 is a long way from being complete...let's hope this can be resolved without to much carnage upon the recreational fisher person. Here's a summary: http://www.opencongress.org/bill/110-s2766/show

The similar former bill had the following support in the Senate:

Cosponsors [as of 2008-01-28]
Sen. Jim Bunning [R-KY]
Sen. Richard Burr [R-NC]
Sen. Saxby Chambliss [R-GA]
Sen. Susan Collins [R-ME]
Sen. John Cornyn [R-TX]
Sen. Michael Crapo [R-ID]
Sen. Elizabeth Dole [R-NC]
Sen. Kay Hutchison [R-TX]
Sen. John Isakson [R-GA]
Sen. Mary Landrieu [D-LA]
Sen. Trent Lott [R-MS]
Sen. Jefferson Sessions [R-AL]

A close cousin of the current Senate bill had the following support in the House:

Cosponsors [as of 2008-01-27]
Rep. Robert Aderholt [R-AL]
Rep. Rodney Alexander [R-LA]
Rep. Robert Andrews [D-NJ]
Rep. Richard Baker [R-LA]
Rep. Roscoe Bartlett [R-MD] <-- Research his views, he's got some great stuff!!
Rep. Robert Berry [D-AR]
Rep. Jo Bonner [R-AL]
Rep. Dan Boren [D-OK]
Rep. Allen Boyd [D-FL]
Rep. Corrine Brown [D-FL]
Rep. Henry Brown [R-SC]
Rep. Vern Buchanan [R-FL]
Rep. Ken Calvert [R-CA]
Rep. David Camp [R-MI]
Rep. Steven Chabot [R-OH]
Del. Donna Christensen [D-VI]
Rep. Howard Coble [R-NC]
Rep. Michael Conaway [R-TX]
Rep. Jim Cooper [D-TN]
Rep. Barbara Cubin [R-WY]
Rep. Geoff Davis [R-KY]
Rep. Peter DeFazio [D-OR]
Rep. Lincoln Diaz-Balart [R-FL]
Rep. Thelma Drake [R-VA]
Rep. John Duncan [R-TN]
Rep. Vernon Ehlers [R-MI]
Rep. Tom Feeney [R-FL]
Rep. Bob Filner [D-CA]
Rep. Virginia Foxx [R-NC]
Rep. Robin Hayes [R-NC]
Rep. Jeb Hensarling [R-TX]
Rep. Walter Herger [R-CA]
Rep. Peter Hoekstra [R-MI]
Rep. Bobby Jindal [R-LA]
Rep. Walter Jones [R-NC]
Rep. Jack Kingston [R-GA]
Rep. Steven LaTourette [R-OH]
Rep. Daniel Lipinski [D-IL]
Rep. Frank LoBiondo [R-NJ]
Rep. Connie Mack [R-FL]
Rep. Thaddeus McCotter [R-MI]
Rep. John McHugh [R-NY]
Rep. Mike McIntyre [D-NC]
Rep. Michael Michaud [D-ME]
Rep. Candice Miller [R-MI]
Rep. Jeff Miller [R-FL]
Rep. Ronald Paul [R-TX]
Rep. Thomas Petri [R-WI]
Rep. Adam Putnam [R-FL]
Rep. George Radanovich [R-CA]
Rep. Charles Rangel [D-NY]
Rep. Dave Reichert [R-WA]
Rep. Harold Rogers [R-KY]
Rep. Mike Ross [D-AR]
Rep. Dutch Ruppersberger [D-MD]
Rep. James Saxton [R-NJ]
Rep. James Sensenbrenner [R-WI]
Rep. Peter Sessions [R-TX]
Rep. Ike Skelton [D-MO]
Rep. Zackary Space [D-OH]
Rep. Bart Stupak [D-MI]
Rep. Patrick Tiberi [R-OH]
Rep. Frederick Upton [R-MI]
Rep. James Walsh [R-NY]
Rep. Zach Wamp [R-TN]
Rep. David Weldon [R-FL]
Rep. Addison Wilson [R-SC]
Rep. Bill Young [R-FL]
Rep. Donald Young [R-AK]

I'm not sure if the House has brought forth current action for this bill.

It'll probably die in Committee. They'll figure it out three years from now.


----------

